# PUBS march meeting- pale ale comp



## bradsbrew (26/3/13)

PUBS monthly meeting is on tonight. Pale ale mini comp.

We meet at Kruger Hall Kallangur . New comers and visitors welcome. Bring a few of your beers for tasting and feedback.

Cheers Brad


----------



## sticksy (17/10/13)

hey. first time brewer living in kallangur. is it always at kruger hall? is there a set date/day every month?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/13)

Oktoberfest is at somebody's house usually, not sure about the November meeting - probably would be Kruger. I'm still an hon. member, if you PM me your email address I'll get somebody from PUBS to email you. 

Edit: if Bradsbrew doesn't get to you first, he lives staggering distance.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> Edit: if Bradsbrew doesn't get to you first, he lives staggering distance.


So close yet so far............... I don't think I have made a meeting this year, although the bike ride would be a bit easier after shedding 11kg in the past 3 months. I see they have had the Octoberfest but not sure if there is another meeting in October, will check and post back here. Might even make the next meeting if I am in town.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> So close yet so far............... I don't think I have made a meeting this year, although the bike ride would be a bit easier after shedding 11kg in the past 3 months. I see they have had the Octoberfest but not sure if there is another meeting in October, will check and post back here. Might even make the next meeting if I am in town.


There is a meeting at Kruger hall on the 29th October. Good group of brewers who will be more than happy to taste any brews you may bring. Got to watch a few of them though as there is quite a few Kiwis, so yes they cant play cricket h34r: and we don't talk about rugby.


----------

